# Baby duprasi (fat tailed) gerbils, Leeds



## picklepot (Jul 17, 2014)

I have 4 baby duprasi/fat-tailed gerbils (1 female, 3 males), free to good pet homes. All pups are very healthy, friendly and lively, and are available from Tues 22nd July. I'm in Morley, Leeds, and could maybe deliver, if we chat about it first.

I was mistakenly sold a pregnant female by an exotics pet shop, so this is a one-off litter. My research suggests that duprasis are best housed alone. The pups at 6 weeks seem indistinguishable from Mongolian pups in behaviour, although their mum is calmer and less inquisitive.










Edit: All pups are reserved now (if everyone still wants them on Tuesday).


----------

